# 3D etabliert sich weltweit nur schleppend



## Charlie Harper (27. Dezember 2010)

Laut der Seite HT4U.net, sind die Menschen weltweit gegenüber der 3D-Technik weit weniger aufgeschlossen als erwartet. 
Der durch den Film "Avatar" ausgelöste 3D-Hype ist anscheinend schneller verblasst als erwartet. 

Wie berichtet wird, sind nur wenige Leute überhaupt an der 3D-Technik interessiert. Nur etwa 10% der Menschen (die sich überhaupt so etwas leisten könnten) weltweit, hätten die Absicht, sich ein 3D-fähiges Gerät anzuschaffen. 

Ursache für die enorme Zurückhaltung ist, dass viele bereits HD-Geräte besitzen und die 3D-Technik als Grund für eine Neunanschaffung nicht ausreicht. Außerdem seien viele potentielle Käufer von den Effekten enttäuscht.  

Auf der CES haben die Hersteller von Home-Entertainment-Geräten die Möglichkeit neue Anreize zu schaffen. 
Ob Ihnen dies gelingen wird ist äußerst fraglich. 

Meiner Meinung nach, ist vor allem das Fehlen eines einheitlichen Standarts ein Grund dafür, dass viele potentielle Kunden der Technik gegenüber so skeptisch und zurückhaltend sind. Nach den Formatkriegen um Videokassetten, CDs, DVDs, BlueRays und HD DVDs, wollen potentielle Käufer sicher sein, keine Fehlinvestition in ein totgeborenes Format getätigt zu haben. Wer sich einen HD-DVD-Player gekauft hat, weiß was Ich meine. 
Als weiteren Grund sehe Ich die fehlende Ausgereiftheit der Technik. Es wird womöglich noch Jahre dauern, bis man die 3D-Technik als ausgereift bezeichnen kann. 

Womöglich wird sie sich aber auch nie richtig durchsetzen können. Es gibt nicht wenige Leute, die generell nichts von 3D-Effekten im Heimkinobereich halten. 

Es bleibt also abzuwarten, wie sich die Technik entwickeln wird. 

Quelle


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. Dezember 2010)

Gestern Ice Age 3 auf Sky 3D gesehen, war richtig gut. Ist aber im aktuellen Zustand wirklich nur was für Enthusiasten. Ohne Brille wird es dann auch mal massentauglich denke ich.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Dezember 2010)

So gesehen ist die Technik ja auch nett, nur imo irgendwo noch nicht ausgereift (sprich: Richtig gute Geräte fehlen, ich vermisse stark z.B. einen ~27-30 Zoll Monitor mit 120 Hz, sowie LED-Backlight und nem vernünftigen Panel, Geld wäre da, es fehlt das passende Gerät ... idealerweise von Samsung, deren Design spricht mich am meisten an) sowie in vielen Fällen nur mangelhaft im Content an sich umgesetzt.

Bei Avatar wurde von vornherein mit 3D geplant, alles was sonst noch rauskam in letzter Zeit waren meist oberflächliche Effekte, keine wirkliche Bildtiefe, wie bei Avatar. 

'N neuen Bildschirm sowie Brillen meinetwegen gerne, sofern der Bildschirm auch sonst was taugt, aber "nur" wegen Avatar hole ich mir erst mal keinen neuen Bildschirm, von 'nem neuen Fernseher ganz zu schweigen (zumal die Avatar 3D BluRay ja nur exklusiv mit Panasonic Geräten ausgeliefert wird .... ~meh, da muss die Extended Edition BluRay erst mal reichen ...)


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir is es andersrum... Geräte sin da aber Geld fehlt. Wenns 120Hz oder Polarisierte  Monitore für unter 200€ gibt denk ich nomma drüber nach^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, nur die Anschaffungspreise sind für die meisten wohl zu hoch. Auch wird man sich nicht x mal ein TV und BR Player kaufen nur für eine handvoll Filme wenn man in den letzten 2 Jahren sich schon Geräte angeschafft hatte. Das gleiche wäre ja zb teilweise mit den Filmen ja ähnlich die extra noch einmal kaufen wegen 3D? Auch ist es kein Genuss mit einer Brille auf der Nase die ganze Zeit zu schauen. Wenn es ohne geht und die Preise sich deutlich senken sowie ein grösseres Filmangebot könnte es sich eher durchsetzen.


----------



## fuddles (27. Dezember 2010)

Als Brillenträger sind Shutter Brillen und Co. eh ein NoGo.
Avatar war so schlecht mit der billigen 3D Brille auf meiner normalen Brille noch drauf.

Wie hier auch erwähnt wurde, sind die Effekte von 3D den Aufpreis von FullHD Auflösung zu 3D es nicht wert.
 Erst kürzlich Kung Fu Panda auf BD geguckt. Das kam so schon wie in 3D rüber, gestochen scharf. Was brauch ich da sone klobige Brille auf der Nase.

3D TV wird erst ohne zusätzliche Brillen interessant. "beam me up scotty"


----------



## El Sativa (27. Dezember 2010)

naja, ausgereift für den massenmarkt ist die technik noch nicht. musste aber letzens nen neuen moni anschaffen und habe dann zum asus-paket gegriffen, und muss sagen, das ich den 3d-effekt nach ein paar stunden eingewöhnung genieße, und das obwohl ich brillenträger bin.
die mängel, die es zzt. noch gibt, möchte ich mir nicht auf die stulle schmieren, da ich sonst feststelle, ein etwas teures gerät gekauft zu haben.
es macht schon spass in 3d zu zocken, man sollte aber bedenken, das das austesten bei saturn oder mm nichts bringt, da die denke schon eine gewisse zeit benötigt, um sich an den neuen seheindrücken zu gewöhnen.
wer nun behauptet, das 3d schrott sei, hats nicht getestet und auch keine ahnung, bzw. ein hirn was diese funktion nicht lernen will.
wer behauptet, es sei nur geil, hat ebenfalls unrecht, da man immernoch ne brille benötigt, und die 3d-darstellung nicht für jedes game gut ausschaut.
es ist halt eine technik, mit der man sich anfreunden muss/sollte, wenn man diese nutzen möchte.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde 3D im Film wie es jetzt ist nicht sehr gut. James Cameron hat eine gutes Kamerasystem entwickelt aber dennoch ist die Framerate nur magere 24 Bilder/s, was zu häßlichen rucklern gerade an objekten im vordergrund führt. Das macht den ganzen 3D Effekt kaputt.

Anstatt erstmal 48 Fps als standard durchzusetzen, nöö lieber 3D was so auch noch einige schwächen aufweißt (Kopfschmerzen, unrealistische Augenabstände, fester Fokuspunkt, Blendflecken und Lichthöfe direkt vor den Augen).

3D in Animationsfilmen ist jedoch viel angenehmer muss ich sagen.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2010)

Mir kommts bei Filmen auf ne gute Story an! Ich brauch kein kaXX 3D!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Dezember 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich finde 3D im Film wie es jetzt ist nicht sehr gut. James Cameron hat eine gutes Kamerasystem entwickelt aber *dennoch ist die Framerate nur magere 24 Bilder/s,* was zu häßlichen rucklern gerade an objekten im vordergrund führt. Das macht den ganzen 3D Effekt kaputt.
> 
> Anstatt erstmal 48 Fps als standard durchzusetzen, nöö lieber 3D was so auch noch einige schwächen aufweißt (Kopfschmerzen, unrealistische Augenabstände, fester Fokuspunkt, Blendflecken und Lichthöfe direkt vor den Augen).
> 
> 3D in Animationsfilmen ist jedoch viel angenehmer muss ich sagen.


Das liegt aber am Kino, dort sind Low FPS leider Standard ...


----------



## IIHectorII (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab gar nix von 3D, seh eh nur mit einem Auge. Von daher nie relevant für mich.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist mir schon seit einer Ewigkeit klar, die Technik ist unausgereift für Filme und in Spielen nur interessant wenn es dazu ne tolle Steuerung gibt und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit der Wii oder Kinect das ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Das liegt aber am Kino, dort sind Low FPS leider Standard ...


 
Bei einem analoger Film im Kino wird jeder Frame 2-3 mal an die Leinwand projiziert um das Flimmern zu reduzieren.

Das mit dem Standard ist aber kein Argument, da 3D auch keine Standard Ausstattung war (vor Avatar) und nun in jeder größeren Stadt mindestens 1 Kino mit 3D fähiger Projektion zu finden ist.

Zum anderen wird 3D nicht analog sondern Digital bereitgestellt, was eine höhere framerate durchaus erlauben könnte.

@Scholle_Satt

Ja mir gehts genauso aber das ist bei Hollywood "Blockbustern" nicht so oft zu finden und da muss man eben mit was "neuem" locken

@ Veriquitas

Bei der WII und Kinect würde das auch nicht viel sinn machen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die Technik wirklich irgendwann ausgereift sein wird, da ja man ja mit den Augen z.B. nicht Zoomen kann und in filmen nunmal eine Vielzahl an Brennweiten eingesetzt werden.

Hollywood brauchte nur mal wieder einen neuen Sellfactor in ihren Filmen.


----------



## NebuLa (27. Dezember 2010)

Für mich ist 3D ein einziger Fail...
Ich hab schon seit Release des ersten Fernseher schon die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, das das alles nur eine riesige Beta ist. Wenn nicht sogar eine Alpha...

Meiner Meinung nach überwiegen die Nachteile einfach. 
Mal im Kino einen 3D Film zu gucken ist ja schön und gut, aber so ein 3D Bildschirm (+die anderen Kosten) kommt mir noch nicht ins Haus.

Aber jedem seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Dezember 2010)

3D ist zwar ein nettes Feature - aber wenn ich bedenke, mehrere Stunden damit zu gucken oder zu spielen - nein, danke. Avatar in 3D zu gucken reicht schon aus, damit mir danach übelst schwindelig wird.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Dezember 2010)

ist ja kein wunder,technik ist unausgereift, maßlos überteuert, das angebot ist minimalst, fürs normale fernsehen braucht man wieder bezahlfernsehen usw... aber da wird sich in den nächsten jahren warscheinlich auch nicht viel tun, um die ganze sache benutzerfreundlich zu machen 

Ich finde die ganze 3D-Geschichte kommt den Produzenten gerade recht, um die leute durch die technik in ihre filme zu locken, und von den schlechten filmen abzulenken


----------



## Speedwood (27. Dezember 2010)

ohne 3d material werde ich mir garantiert keinen neuen LED Tv kaufen mein 55 er ist gerade mal ein Jahr alt ........ 

aber meine Nv 3d Brille hat sich aber gelohnt, da gibbet ja auch genung Spiele xD


----------



## Zsinj (28. Dezember 2010)

Wundert mich nicht, ich habe von Anfang an nicht viel davon gehalten. 
Die Brillen sind nicht gerade das was man sich für einen gemütlichen DVD Abend denkt und alles was nicht richtig in 3D gedreht wurde ist sowieso Müll. 

Des weiteren ist die Technik insgesamt unausgereift und gesundheitstechnisch auch nicht ganz grün.


----------



## flashdanc3 (28. Dezember 2010)

mal abgesehen  von dem ganzen gesundheitlichen kram,das dass tragen der brillen nervt...die geräte zum teil noch exorbitant teuer sind.kommt für mich noch ein ganz anderer aspekt zum tragen.
viele leute haben sich erst ihre große(&teure?) fullhd glotze gekauft,und nun soll die shcon wieder weg um sich ne unausgereifte 3d kiste in die hütte zu stellen....
so gehts mir nämlich.
"mal" son film im kino okay.aber alles andere braucht kein mensch.jedenfalls nich in der form wie es die gerate atm sind


----------



## Entelodon (28. Dezember 2010)

diesen 3d-hype konnte ich von anfang an nicht verstehen... hab schon einige filme in 3d gesehen (vor ca. 12 jahren) und habe es wirklich gesehen... die filmindustrie zwingt uns diesen müll auf, um die miese. inhaltliche, qualität heutiger spielfilme dahinter zu verstecken... gute filme mit einem starken inhalt kommen auch ganz ohne diesen effekt aus... ich weigere mich mit händen und füssen im kino 3d filme zu schauen, da ich echt nichts davon halte...


----------



## Astra-Coupe (28. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir heute mit einer Freundin SAW 3D reingezogen in unserem neu aufgerüsteten Sony 4k Kino das 4x soviele Pixel wie bei FullHD nutzen soll. Mein Fazit ist das ich ehrlich darauf hätte verzichten sollen. Von der achso überragenden Bildqualität hab ich nichts bemerkt und die 3D-Effekte waren seeeehr sehr mäßig, kein Vergleich mit Avatar damals in nem normalen 3D Kino.

Die ganze Sache finde ich zwar interessant aber ich habe mir vor dem 3D-Trend gerade einen schweinsteuren 50 Zoll FullHD gekauft und finde die Qualität immernoch besser als im Kino. 3D gerne wenn es denn mal marktreife erreicht hat aber so denk ich höchsten über NVidia 3D Vision nach am PC wenn es mal nen guten 28 Zoll Ersatzmonitor für mich mit 120Hz gibt.


----------



## Marauder (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mittlerweile eine Einschätzung zu 3D abgeben würde, dann sähe sie so aus, daß ich durchaus glaube, daß sich 3D durchsetzen wird, egal welche Technik dabei zum Einsatz kommt. Über die Laufzeit möchte ich mir an dieser Stelle noch gar keine Gedanken machen...

Meine Vermutung läuft aktuell darauf hinaus, daß 3D-Fähigkeit als "Goodie" einfach dabei sein wird und ähnliche "Marketing-Gags" wie "HD-Ready" auf den Plan ruft. HD-Ready / 3D-Ready, wow, da wurde ja nur ein Buchstabe durch ein Zahl ersetzt und vorher gabs noch einige Anführungszeichen. 

Viel aktueller sehe ich die Internetfähigkeit von TV-Geräten sämtlicher Klassen und Größen, als Zugpferd für den Verkauf und da wird der Hersteller die Nase vorn haben, der eine intuitive und einfach zu handhabende Oberfläche fürs "Surfen und Socialn" bieten wird...am besten mit integrierter Webcam und Mikrofon für Skype etc.

Dann ist eine verstaubte Vision, daß plötzlich eine nackte Blondine plötzlich auf dem TV-Gerät erscheint, die sich nur verwählt hat, gar nicht mehr so fern... (Wer errät den Film?) 

MfG

Marauder


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2010)

Da ich mir zu Weihnachten nen neuen TV geschenkt habe, hab ich vorher auch mal nach 3D-TVs Ausschau gehalten. In die engere Auswahl kam der Samsung LE40/46C750 mit 200Hz und 3D-Brille, bzw die Version mit LED-Backlight. Aber nach langem hin und her (die Brille kann von Nicht-Brillenträgern relativ schnell als "störend" empfunden werden, es gibt quasi kein "nennenswertes" Angebot an "richtigen" 3D-Filmen usw) hab ich mich dann gegen 3D entschieden.

Und als ich dann noch immer mehr von den aktuell gerade bei TVs noch nicht gänzlich ausgemerzten LED-Problemen hörte (Probleme bei der gleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung), da hab ich mich nochmal für einen "klassischen" Flachbildfernseher entschieden (aber natürlich mit Mediaplayer, DLNA, Internet@TV usw).

Ehrlich gesagt war ich kurz davor mir einen Laser-TV zu kaufen (zb. Mitsubishi L75-A91), was mich irgendwie mehr begeistert als 3D-Schnick-Schnack. Leider ist das Angebot noch sehr übersichtlich, und ich hab keinen Dealer gefunden der mir derartige geräte vor Ort vorführen konnte, und ohne ihn live gesehen zu haben geb ich nicht so viel Geld für einen TV aus - auch wenn die verschiedenen Rezensionen quasi nur Gutes hoffen lassen.^^

Laser-TV?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLfz8tuEZng

Wenn sich da nichts revolutionäres tut (zb. Laser-3D zum fairen Preis) werde ich wohl noch ein paar Jahre nicht auf den 3D-Zug aufspringen.


----------



## Wenzman (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe einen 55lx9500, mit 2500€ auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, allerdings sind 3D Filme auf so einem großen Fernseher genial, bei Actionspielen wie Black Ops bekommt man allerdings Augenkrebs, weshalb 3D nicht auf meinen PC kommt.

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, war 3D bei mir eher ein nice2have, da ich den TV eher wegen der restl. Technik genommen habe, ich denke nicht, dass sich 3D duchsetzen wird, zumindest nicht bei Coregamern.


----------



## NGamers (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial gut ist, ist der 3D Effekt wirklich bombastisch. Siehe Metro 2033 oder Avatar. Das Problem ist, daß die meisten Filme die z.Z. kommen nicht wirklich auf 3D ausgelegt sind. Ausnahmen sind da Final Destination, Avatar und Resident Evil, oder halt Games welche wirklich gut in 3D aussehen. Gegenteilige Beispiele gibts da jedoch auch genug. Kampf der Titanen war in 3D ein Krampf. Wenn man sich jedoch reinliest wird man merken, daß die Filme, die absolut mies in 3D aussehen, lediglich im Nachhinein noch "aufgewertet" wurden.

Noch dazu kommt, daß 3D wirklich erst ab einer gewissen Bilddiagonale Sinn macht. Entweder 24" Monitor (hier sitzt man ja direkt davor), oder Beamer (gibts ab 499€). Mit einem 42" Fernseher auf 3 Meter Sitzabstand macht das halt wirklich um einiges weniger Spaß als im Kino.

Dazu noch das miese Marketing (nur weil das Panel 120Hz unterstützt und einen Transponter eingebaut hat, schlagen viele bis zu 40% Aufpreis aus, hallo?) was fehlt ist ein Rutsch im Preis und daß sich die Hersteller mal einigen EINEN Standard vorzubringen. Brillen sollen mit jedem TV funktionieren! Denn wo keine interessierten Kunden da sind, kann man sich auch nicht um diese prügeln.

Ich zumindest freu mich über jedes gute 3D Material, sei es Game oder Film und bin mit meiner 600€ 3D Lösung auf 2,30m Bildbreite MEHR als zufrieden! Und mal ganz ehrlich: Das ist ne leichte Brille die man dort trägt, kein Helm, Anzug oder sonstiges und WENN 3D ohne Brille rauskommt wird es wohl ähnlich so gut wie Surround ohne 5 Lautsprecher (mit Soundbar) sein.... Es funktioniert zwar, aber wirklich gut isses nicht.

_Achja btw: Meiner Meinung nach ist 3D der nächste logische Schritt nachdem wir nun Full HD erreicht haben. Sollten sich nicht Fernseher jenseits der 60" Diagonale durchsetzen, wird man von höheren Auflösungen bei normalen Sitzabständen sowieso kaum etwas sehen. Die Bildqualität ansich (input lag, schwarzwert, Farben etc) werden sich sowieso stetig weiter verbessern. Aber der nächste große Technische Schritt wird *DEFINITIV* 3D sein, wenn auch um einiges langsamer als die großen Hersteller denken._


----------



## doodlez (28. Dezember 2010)

den richtigen 3d effeckt gibts doch glaub eh nur bei Computeranimierten Filmen soweit ich weis, von daher bringts eh nicht so viel, denn wer will denn nur Kinderfilme schauen um den Fernseher richtig zu nutzen, dazu kommt noch dazu das man eh noch nicht schädigungen weis und dies eh erst ma geprüft werden muss


----------



## sahvg (28. Dezember 2010)

verstehe ich garnicht warum 3D schon wieder flopt... es gibt doch nach einem jahr schon "4-5" 3D blu-rays (avatar 3D gibt es naturlich nur für panasonic kunden)  evtl. klappt es ja im vierten anlauf mit 3D (ohne brille)


----------



## NGamers (28. Dezember 2010)

doodlez schrieb:


> den richtigen 3d effeckt gibts doch glaub eh nur bei Computeranimierten Filmen soweit ich weis, von daher bringts eh nicht so viel, denn wer will denn nur Kinderfilme schauen um den Fernseher richtig zu nutzen, dazu kommt noch dazu das man eh noch nicht schädigungen weis und dies eh erst ma geprüft werden muss



Stimmt nicht, dort ist es nur einfacher den 3D Effekt zu erzeugen, weil der ja quasi schon vorhanden ist. Bei normalen Filmen muss mit 2 Kameras bzw 3D Kameras gefilmt werden, sprich man muss schon von Anfang an in 3D drehen, was bei den meisten Filmen die bisher rauskamen nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich halte von 3D auch nichts... hab den ein oder anderen Film im Kino mit Brille gesehen - ich finds einfach nicht gut. Ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ahab (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser ganze 3D Hype geht mir auch auf die Ketten. Ich muss nicht JE-DEN Sch*** in 3D haben. Jetzt kommt sogar 3D auf Smartphones.  Wozu? Und die Filme sind ganz nett, aber auch nicht der Burner. Lieber entspannt in HD gucken. 

Neenee, das Thema wird echt pervertiert.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei Avatar hat 3D Sinn gemacht, aber ohne es gesehen zu haben würde ich mal behaupten, dass z.B. Fußball in 3D jetzt nicht so der Brüller sein kann...

Aber generell bin ich der Meinung, dass 3D die Zukunft ist. Es ist doch sehr selten, dass sich eine neue Technologie auf Anhieb durchsetzt, warum sollte es bei 3D anders sein. Spätestens 2020 haben wir dann alle 3D im Wohnzimmer und die Leute werden meckern, dass Fernseher mit XCKHASBDFJKH zu teuer sind und doch nichts taugen.

Bei uns daheim gibts erstmal keinen 3D-Fernseher, unser Panasonic-Plasma ist noch nicht sooooooooo alt. Und immer noch mit das Beste, was es auf dem Markt gibt. Warum schon wieder investieren? Jetzt wird erstmal ein ordentlicher Blu-Ray-Player gekauft (wahrscheinlich Pioneer ), dann ist das Heimkino fürs erste komplett.


----------



## Japp3rt (28. Dezember 2010)

mir persönlich und ich denke min. 1 millionen anderer deutscher brauchen schlicht und einfach kein 3d weil sie sowieso nur 2d sehen. 

Fast jeder Brillenträger der bei seiner geburt geschielt hat sieht KEIN 3d also wozu soll ich mir son ding kaufen

Also zum Thema 3d geschmackssache, weil es einige gibt die 3d nicht so toll finden und kaum unterschiede erkennen solltet ihr euch gedanken machen ob ihr mit 2 jahren geschielt habt.

Viele wissen anscheinend nicht das ein mensch mit 2-3 jahren das räumliche sehen erst lernt, wenn man aber in dem alter so wie ich oder VIELE andere geschielt hat kann man kein 3d sehen also ein nicht unwichtiger teil der deutschen wird sich niemals einen 3d bildschirm kaufen brauchen denn es bringt ihnen keinen vorteil!!!

@ahab
hast nach deiner geburt geschielt??


----------



## doodlez (28. Dezember 2010)

NGamers schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, dort ist es nur einfacher den 3D Effekt zu erzeugen, weil der ja quasi schon vorhanden ist. Bei normalen Filmen muss mit 2 Kameras bzw 3D Kameras gefilmt werden, sprich man muss schon von Anfang an in 3D drehen, was bei den meisten Filmen die bisher rauskamen nicht der Fall war.


 

na ok dann fällt dies schon mal weg, ich sehs schon kommen, jetzt kommt 3d raus und danach kommt quad hd mit ihren 100 gb Filmen und dann gibts dann darauf Quad HD mit 3D , würde mich dennoch interesieren welche Schäden ein dauerndes 3D sehen anrichtet.


----------



## klefreak (28. Dezember 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Bei mir is es andersrum... Geräte sin da aber Geld fehlt. Wenns 120Hz oder Polarisierte  Monitore für unter 200€ gibt denk ich nomma drüber nach^^



also für 300€ bekommst du schon den Zalman Polarisationsmonitor und der bietet eine sehr gute Qualität (hab ich selber in verwendung) und dank Power DVD kann man auch getrost "alte " Filme in brauchbarem pseudo3d ansehen..

leider bremsen Firmen wie Sony oder Phanasonic,.. den 3D Standard aus, indem sie die guten 3d Filme alle nur als Bundle anbieten (wer kauft denn sowas dann..
--> der Konsument wird bei 3D Filmen dazu genötigt sich diese illegal zu besorgen da man nicht werwarten kann, dass man für jeden Film einen n euen TV dazu kauft..

ICh denke, dass sich 3d dann schnell durchsetzen kann, wenn die HErsteller begreifen, dass das Wichtigste eine breite Filmbasis ist, die auch käuflich werwerbbar ist.. die Geräte selber sind dann eher nebensache (für wlches man sich entscheidet)

mfg

ps: ich liebe meine 3d Monitor und schaue prinzipiell alle Filme nur mehr in 3D/pseudo3D (die REALD-Kinobrillen funktionieren auch bei dem Zalmanprodukt!!)
DIe 120hz technologie flimmert mir zu stark (keine verbesserung gegenüber der alten ELSA-Revelator von 1999)


----------



## Charlie Harper (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Ich mir 3D-Filme anschaue, dann schiel Ich immer so komisch *-*. 

Dass 3D mit Brillen keine Chance am Markt hat, dürfte wohl klar sein. Genauso klar ist, dass es noch nicht genügend Filme in 3D gibt. 3D macht aber nicht in jedem Genre sinn. In Action oder Horrorfilmen bringt 3D ja schon einen Mehrwert, aber bei Liebesfilmen oder Dramen wohl eher nicht. 

Dann kommt noch dazu, dass es viele Hersteller dieser Geräte gibt, aber keinen einheitlichen Standart. Sony, Panasonic, Fujitsu, Toshiba, usw. alle machen es irgendwie anderst. Das ist wie wenn es zehn verschiedene HD Auflösungen gäbe. Full HD ist nun mal Standart geworden, dem man es auch zu verdanken hat, dass sich die Geräte so gut verkauft haben. 

Als Kunde will man doch sicher sein, dass das Gerät nicht nach zwei Jahren schon wieder veraltet ist. Deswegen sollte erst mal ein einheitlicher 3D-Standart her. 

Ein Problem ist auch, dass nicht konsequent an der Technik entwickelt wurde. Es gab ja schon mal den Versuch, 3D in den Wohnzimmern zu etablieren. Man hat dann aber zu schnell die Entwicklung aufgegeben. 1999 gab es ja die ELSA-Revelator. Man hätte einfach dran bleiben sollen. 

Jetzt zeigt es sich, dass 3D doch mehr floppt, als es die Hersteller sich erhofft hatten. Das heißt, dass dann die Entwicklung der Technik wieder gestoppt oder auf Eis gelegt wird. 

3D muss so einfach sein, wie eine stink normale DVD zu schauen. Einfach einlegen und auf Play drücken.


----------



## NGamers (28. Dezember 2010)

doodlez schrieb:


> na ok dann fällt dies schon mal weg, ich sehs schon kommen, jetzt kommt 3d raus und danach kommt quad hd mit ihren 100 gb Filmen und dann gibts dann darauf Quad HD mit 3D , würde mich dennoch interesieren welche Schäden ein dauerndes 3D sehen anrichtet.



Wie alt bist du? Hats bei dir Schäden angerichtet? Wenn nicht, dann wohl keine ;D 3D sehen an sich richtet sicher keine Schäden an. Grob gesehen kann man zwischen 2 Arten von 3D unterscheiden. Per Polfilter und Shutter. Bei beiden wird jeweils 1 Bild an das linke und 1 an das rechte Auge gesendet. Lediglich wie diese getrennt und wieder "zusammengefügt" werden unterscheidet sich. Bei Polfiltern wird das ganze per polarisiertem Licht und entsprechenden Filtern auf der Brille bewerkstelligt. Wird meist im Kino verwendet. Nachteile imho, daß du bei schlechtem doppelbilder siehst. Bei der Shuttertechnik werden die Bilder nicht gleichzeitig, sondern nacheinander ausgesendet und jeweils 1 Auge verdunkelt, so daß jedes Auge das für sich zuständige Bild sieht. Habs extra nur grob beschrieben.

Ansonsten gebe ich klefreak 100% Recht, denn so ziemlich genau das hab ich schon in einem anderen Thread hierzu geschrieben. Die Hersteller pinkeln sich selbst total ans Bein indem sie verhindern, daß der Stein überhaupt erst richtig ins Rollen kommt. Das Zugpferd Avatar ist da... nur wieso wirds dann EXKLUSIV verkauft? 

Bei meinem Beamer flimmert mit Nvidia 3D Vision hingegen NICHTS (und ich hab relativ empfindliche Augen). Das flimmern sehe ich nur, wenn ich mit der aktiven Brille auf eine Lampe schaue, da diese mit einer anderen Hz Zahl laufen.

3D gabs schonmal ja, allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt, daß es von quasi jeder TV Firma 3D Fernseher am Markt gab und jeder zweite neue Fernseher 3D besitzt. Vergleichen kann man die Situation von damals mit heute NICHT!


----------



## phaYne (28. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt wurden gerade mal die Fernseher so ab ca 40" relativ erschwinglich für jeden, also haben sich jetzt viele Menschen einen gekauft. Jetzt kommt 3D und das ist wirklich extrem teuer. 
Zudem kommt, dass es nur wenig 3D Filme überhaupt zu kaufen gibt. Wer den Avatar in 3D sehen will muss sich was mit 3D von Panasonic kaufen ansonsten kriegt man den Film nirgends.

Finde das alles Bullshit.
Ich hätte aktuell die Kohle für ein Update auf 3D übrig aber finde es Geldverschwendung das auszugeben. Auch hab ich beim Testsehen im Saturn und bei nem Kumpel festgestellt dass ich da leicht Kopfweh bekomme mit dieser komischen Brille.

Werde erst Geld in 3D investieren wenn es erheblich günstiger geworden ist oder es ohne Brille geht alles andere is doch ein Witz.


----------



## klefreak (28. Dezember 2010)

NGamers schrieb:


> ....
> Ansonsten gebe ich klefreak 100% Recht, denn so ziemlich genau das hab ich schon in einem anderen Thread hierzu geschrieben. Die Hersteller pinkeln sich selbst total ans Bein indem sie verhindern, daß der Stein überhaupt erst richtig ins Rollen kommt. Das Zugpferd Avatar ist da... nur wieso wirds dann EXKLUSIV verkauft?
> 
> Bei meinem Beamer flimmert mit Nvidia 3D Vision hingegen NICHTS (und ich hab relativ empfindliche Augen). Das flimmern sehe ich nur, wenn ich mit der aktiven Brille auf eine Lampe schaue, da diese mit einer anderen Hz Zahl laufen.
> ...



es kann sein, dass das Flimmern mit einem 120hz beamer weniger auffällt, ich hab in unserem Elektrofachgeschäft in der Nähe 4 verschiedene 3d TV's angesehen, und bie allen ein leichtes flimmern feststellen können, klar im Vergleich zur Revelator von 1999 ist es schon deutlich besser, da ja damals acuh noch das 60hzflimmern des Monitors dazu kam.
Meiner Meinung nach hätte man anstelle der 120hz 160 oder 180 als Standard einführen sollen, so wäre man auf der sicheren Seite gewesen (vergleichbares Problem ist auch das 24p --> warum hat mna FullHD nicht mit 30p standardisiert --> manche Filme ruckeln einfach mit 24p, vor allem bei schnellen bewegungen und mangelnder Bewegungsunschärfe; im neune JamesBOND konnte ich im Kino mherfach deisen Effekt sehen und es nervte!)--> aber ich schweife ab 
--------------------------
Die Hersteller verbauen sich mit ihrer Geldgeilheit total den Markt, und der bestraft solch ein Verhalten mit KONSUMVERWEIGERUNG; blöd für mich als 3d Fan aber gut für uns als Konsumenten.
Dass die HErsteller sich nicht auf einen einheitlichen Standard einigen konnten ist auch ein weiteres Armutszeugnis, von daher bin ihc mit meinem ZALMAN-Monitor bestens gerüstet, da ich hier einige Vorteile (nachteile) habe:
A: Powerdvd wird dank Update auch "neue" 3d Formate abspielen können
B: 2d Filme werden brauchbar in 3d umgewandelt
C: Spielen in 3D dank IZ3d Treiber Grafikkartenunabhängig (amd/nvidia)
D: günstigste Brillen (1€ vom Kino  )
E: kein Flimmern, dafür aber nur halbe Auflösung in der höhe; sieht man aber nicht
F: "NUR" 22" und relativ blickwinkelabhängig (höhe)
-->mit 300€ eine relativ günstige anschaffung da man ihn ja cuh als normalen Monitor verwendet 
--> sollte sihc eine für mich bessere Techniok am Markt abzeichnen (Polfilter; shutter kaufe ich nicht) dann kann ich hier guten gewissens (p/l) umsteigen.
-------------------------------------
Ich wünsche uns 3D-Fans ein veröffentlichungsreiches Jahr!! und dass eventuell einige 3d Herteller pleite gehen (oder gemeinsame sache machen) denn nur so kann sich scnell ein einheitlicher Standard etablieren


mfg


----------



## Namaker (28. Dezember 2010)

Das wird sich auch nicht verbreiten, wenn die Menschen ohne 120Hz Fernseher von vorne herein ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## fielman (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja und dann noch der Krampf mit den Grafikkarten habe einen 3d fähigen Beamer aber nur mit nvidia nicht ati (die ich habe)
hallo geht es noch                                                                              ich werde erst mal obwohl es mir gefällt keinen Euro mehr rein stecken bis es einheitlich wird
mfg fielman


----------



## hotfirefox (28. Dezember 2010)

Also ich würde mir sehr gerne einen 3D TV zulagen aber solange nicht alle Brillen zu allen Herstellern kompatiebel sind wird nix gekauft!
Aja und wenn doch dann bitte nur Pol.-Brille, Shutter ist mir zu teuer, Akku laden mag ich auch nicht und ich brauch mal min. 5 Brillen.


----------



## NGamers (28. Dezember 2010)

fielman schrieb:


> Ja und dann noch der Krampf mit den Grafikkarten habe einen 3d fähigen Beamer aber nur mit nvidia nicht ati (die ich habe)



Funktioniert auch mit ATI (IZ3D Treiber)... eigentlich strebt ATI ne offene Lösung an, die sollte schon vor 2 Monaten erscheinen. Nur irgendwie kommt da keiner zu potte und NVidia ist mit seiner auf seine eigenen Karten beschränkten Lösung natürlich wieder längst fertig... hatte bis vor 3 Wochen auch noch ne ATI, jetzt Nvidia (obwohl 3d Vision nicht *DAS* Kaufargument war, lediglich eines)


----------



## RapToX (29. Dezember 2010)

auf 3d kann ich verzichten!
im kino sehen immer nur die 3d-werbefilmchen beeindruckend aus und sobald der hauptfilm startet ist die anfängliche euphorie auch gleich wieder verschwunden. zudem finde ich, dass die bildqualität ziemlich darunter leidet und diese brillen sind für mich als brillenträger eher nervig.


----------



## sinthor4s (29. Dezember 2010)

3D kann gerne nochmal kommen wenn keine Brillen mehr benötigt werden.

Von den aktuellen Techniken und Umsetzungen bin ich weder begeistert noch
überzeugt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

Sieht bei mir genauso aus! Daher interessiert mich das Thema auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hansaplast (29. Dezember 2010)

BFbc2 und MoH in 3d (Tridef) sind einfach die Krönung.


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2010)

Mir bringt 3D eh nichts, da ich durch eine Augenerkrankung kein räumliches Sehen habe,
die 120 Hz Monitore sind aber eine feine Sache, auch ohne 3D.


----------



## sahvg (29. Dezember 2010)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber generell bin ich der Meinung, dass 3D die Zukunft ist. Es ist doch sehr selten, dass sich eine neue Technologie auf Anhieb durchsetzt, warum sollte es bei 3D anders sein.


 
heute senden ja noch nicht mal alle sender im 16:9 format... du kannst froh sein wenn bis 2020 alles in 16:9 + 1080P gesendet wird.  




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Spätestens 2020 haben wir dann alle 3D im Wohnzimmer und die Leute werden meckern, dass Fernseher mit XCKHASBDFJKH zu teuer sind und doch nichts taugen.


 
für 3d gibt es ja noch nicht mal einen einheitlichen standard! ich gebe doch kein geld für eine totgeburt aus... der letzte flop im formatkieg war die HD-DVD  darum habe ich mir auch vor 2 monaten einen 60 zöller ohne 3D gekauft. wenn ich 3d will gehe ich ins kino! der 3D effekt kommt eh nur auf der großen leinwand gut rüber. auf einem mickrigen pc monitor macht es sowieso keinen spaß!


----------



## MidwayCV41 (29. Dezember 2010)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Spätestens 2020 haben wir dann alle 3D im Wohnzimmer und die Leute werden meckern, dass Fernseher mit XCKHASBDFJKH zu teuer sind und doch nichts taugen.



Genau. Wir haben in 3 Tagen 2011, und HDTV und 16:9 sind immer noch nicht 100% umgesetzt. Dazu die fehlenden Standards, zusätzliche Gebühren für HDTV, die Gängelung ect. ect. ect.. Ne, so wird das alles nix, jedenfals nicht bis 2020.

Ich selber halte von 3D auch nix. Auf einem TV sieht das solala aus, für mich aber nicht als Kaufanreiz. Dazu das Brillen Problem. Meistens gibt es nur 2 Stück dazu, hier im Haushalt leben 4, also müsste man erstmal noch 2 Brillen dazu kaufen.


----------



## Pumpi (29. Dezember 2010)

Jo, meine 3D Erfahrung hat mich 150€ gekostet !

120 Hz FullHD 24" (Acer) bestellt, festgestellt das man besser scrollen kann, läuft alles schön flüssig.

Dann kam der Urlaub und das 3D kit von NV. Ich fands störend, frickelig und unausgereift !

Das Kit konnte ich zurück schicken, den Monitor leider nicht mehr. Wer braucht schon ein 24" TN Panel für 350€ ?

Nun verkauft und 150€ Verlust eingefahren.

Ja ja, als early Adopter hat man's nicht leicht 

Ich glaube wer sich heute einen 3D TV kauft, ob teuer oder die billigere Variante, wird sich in 1-2 Jahren ärgern. Erst dann kommt die richtige Technik und auch erst ab dann gibt es reichlich Kontent.


----------



## fuddles (29. Dezember 2010)

Übrigens, klar gibts Avatar in 3D zu kaufen.
Avatar 3D Blu Ray bei eBay.de: (endet 29.12.10 12:09:57 MEZ)


ich schmeiss mich weg, wieviel Geld Enthusiasten ausgeben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Dezember 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Gestern Ice Age 3 auf Sky 3D gesehen, war richtig gut. Ist aber im aktuellen Zustand wirklich nur was für Enthusiasten. Ohne Brille wird es dann auch mal massentauglich denke ich.



Welchen Fernseher hattest du bei Ice Age 3 in 3D ?

Ich denke es ist einfach noch für die meisten zu teuer und wird sich deswegen vorerst nicht so doll auf dem Markt beweisen können.


----------



## GaAm3r (29. Dezember 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> So gesehen ist die Technik ja auch nett, nur imo irgendwo noch nicht ausgereift (sprich: Richtig gute Geräte fehlen, ich vermisse stark z.B. einen ~27-30 Zoll Monitor mit 120 Hz, sowie LED-Backlight und nem vernünftigen Panel, Geld wäre da, es fehlt das passende Gerät ... idealerweise von Samsung, deren Design spricht mich am meisten an.


Dann bist du zu blind um den bei Geizhals zu finden. Von Philips 32" und 1500€.


----------



## NGamers (29. Dezember 2010)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> WTF? 161€?
> 
> Nee is nich wahr



Das kommt halt davon wenn Vermarktung zur Vermurksung wird. Warum in aller gottes Namen wird das Teil auch nur mit bestimmten TVs vertrieben?
Käme ja auch niemand auf die Idee damals Crysis nur mit einer bestimmten Grafikkarte von einem bestimmten Hersteller anzubieten. Da wären die Kopien sicher nochmal in die Höhe geschossen.

Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich aber streiten. So ziemlich alles was kaum verfügbar ist steigt im Preis. Gilt auch bei Hardware... war damals bei den auslaufenden Nvidia 6800ern so, bestimmten 3DFX Grafikkarten etc etc.


----------



## GaAm3r (29. Dezember 2010)

Bei 3 (5) verfügbaren 3D Filmen (Für BluRay , also kaufbar) in Deutschland sollte sich auch niemand 3D kaufen.


----------



## tils (29. Dezember 2010)

die allgemein gehaltene überschrift "3D etabliert sich weltweit nur schleppend " is hammer. ja, die meisten menschen wollen nach wie vor alles zweidimensional sehen


----------



## deliveli1973 (29. Dezember 2010)

ich habe mal gehört dass 3d fernseher viele probleme machen würde wie z.B kopfschmerzen etc.


----------



## No @iminG (30. Dezember 2010)

kein wunder bei den preisen LOL


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (30. Dezember 2010)

> kein wunder bei den preisen LOL


Du sagst es. Ich bin generell sehr aufgeschlossen zu neuen Technologien...Aber wirklich "geil" ist dieses 3D Zeugs nicht und das Extrageld darein zu stecken ists nicht wert finde ich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja sowieso nur eine Übergangslösung.


----------



## Wenzman (30. Dezember 2010)

Also 3D am Tv ist schon klasse, auf nem schönen großen TV.

Ja, derzeit gibt es nur 10 3D Filme, allerdings sollen im 1 Q. 2011 weitere 3D Filme auf den Markt kommen.


Von 3D Spielen halte ich nichts, schon garnicht auf dem PC, da ich pers. bereits nach 20 min Kopfschmerzen bekomme, aber auf meinem 55 Zoll TV finde ich 3D blu Rays einfach nur genial.


----------



## Gruselgurke (30. Dezember 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich finde 3D im Film wie es jetzt ist nicht sehr gut. James Cameron hat eine gutes Kamerasystem entwickelt aber dennoch ist die Framerate nur magere 24 Bilder/s, was zu häßlichen rucklern gerade an objekten im vordergrund führt. Das macht den ganzen 3D Effekt kaputt.
> 
> Anstatt erstmal 48 Fps als standard durchzusetzen, nöö lieber 3D was so auch noch einige schwächen aufweißt (Kopfschmerzen, unrealistische Augenabstände, fester Fokuspunkt, Blendflecken und Lichthöfe direkt vor den Augen).
> 
> 3D in Animationsfilmen ist jedoch viel angenehmer muss ich sagen.



Was redest du da für einen Schwachsinn?!
48 FPS wth? 24 Bilder pro Sekunde sind weltweiter Standard was Kinofilme und Blu-Rays angeht. Das aus gutem Grund, mehr 24 FPS machen wenig Sinn was die Wahrnehmung angeht und erleichtert auch ungemein die Verarbeitung. Der alte NTSC Standard mit seinen 30 bzw. 29.97 Frame ist mehr als veraltet. Den Unterschied merkt man einfach nicht und 48 FPS erst recht nicht (wie kommst du überhaupt auf so ne blödsinnige Zahl? 24*2? O.o).


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern mit "Avatar" und "Heiter, mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen" daheim in 3D angeschaut habe bin ich froh die 120 Euro Aufpreis für 3D bezahlt zu haben. IceAge3D schauen wir heute Abend, aber da erwarte ich das gleiche Gefühl / Erlebnis wie bei den anderen Filmen.

Was die Kopfschmerzen und Schwindelgefühle angeht: Ich habe keine Probleme damit, aber das Problem hatten wir schon vor 10 Jahren beim Kunden gehabt. Dumm war immer wenn Leute kein 3D sehen und du denen das verkaufen willst.


----------



## sega1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Vor einigen Jahren gab es auf der GC mal einen Monitor zu sehen auf dem ein Spiel (glaube es wahr Need for Speed Most Wanted) in 3D lief. Der Tiefeneffekt war sehr beeindruckend. Wieso wird diese Technik nicht angewendet? Damals ging das komplett ohne Brille...

Der Monitor kostete damals 999,- EURO. Bei einem Fernseher sollte man diese Technik doch auch einsetzen können, oder nicht?


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem ist die Bildschirmgröße, Abstand und Blickwinkel. Alle drei Faktoren sind da momentan noch stark limitierend.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2010)

Toshiba hat doch vor kurzem einen echten 3D-TV auf den Markt gebracht, nur ist der nicht sonderlich groß.


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

und vorallen dingen braucht man bei 3d-tvs ohne brillen eine sehr große auflösung beim quellmaterial, also deutlich höher als full-hd oder 4k


----------



## Magic12345 (1. Januar 2011)

3D ist doch schon vor Jahren mit der Elsa Erazor auf dem PC gefloppt, da werden sich noch einige dran erinnern.

Warum versuchen die es jetzt wieder...nur für Umsatz und Gewinn? Und Elsa hatte es wenigstens richtig gemacht und hat die neue Technik direkt nur für die "Freaks" angeboten, denn wer sonst hat sich damals so eine teure Grafikkarte gekauft? Und selbst bei denen ist die 3D Brille nach ein paar Wochen/Monaten im Schrank verstaubt.

Nene, für den Massenmarkt ist das (noch lange) nichts.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Januar 2011)

deliveli1973 schrieb:


> ich habe mal gehört dass 3d fernseher viele probleme machen würde wie z.B kopfschmerzen etc.



Man muss ja nicht 24/7 3D gucken...
Wenn man mal einen Film in 3D guckt ist alles in Butter und nix mit Kopfschmerzen 
Wobei da ja jeder anders drauf reagiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2011)

Es gibt auch Leute, die bei einem Film schon Kopfschmerzen bekommen und welche, die kein "3D" sehen können, weil sie eine zu schwache Tiefenwahrnehmung haben.


----------



## Namaker (2. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wenn man mal einen Film in 3D guckt ist alles in Butter und nix mit Kopfschmerzen


Im Kino bekommt man auch eigentlich keine Kopfschmerzen. Zuhause allerdings ist der Abstand zwischen dir und dem Bildausgabegerät allerdings in der Regel sehr klein. Wird nun versucht, Elemente aus dem Bild herauskommen zu lassen, führt es zu Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## tils (2. Januar 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> Im Kino bekommt man auch eigentlich keine Kopfschmerzen. Zuhause allerdings ist der Abstand zwischen dir und dem Bildausgabegerät allerdings in der Regel sehr klein. Wird nun versucht, Elemente aus dem Bild herauskommen zu lassen, führt es zu Kopfschmerzen.


haste das grad selbst erfunden???


----------



## Zack (2. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe bei Avatar und Shrek keine Probleme mit Kopfschmerzen gehabt, allerdings habe ich Bekannte, die damit durchaus nicht klar kommen.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würde der ganze 3D-Kram in irgendein Kellerloch geschlossen!
Aber leider geht es nicht nach mir und deshalb freu ich mich nur das es schleppend läuft.^^


----------



## Namaker (3. Januar 2011)

tils schrieb:


> haste das grad selbst erfunden???


Stand so in der c't


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2011)

Tja, dann kenne ich mehr Leute als die c´t, weil ein paar meiner Bekannten Kopfschmerzen im Kino bekommen.


----------



## RapToX (3. Januar 2011)

also im kino hab ich absolut keine probleme mit kopfschmerzen.
aber bei der blu-ray von final destination 4 in 3d hatte ich nach 10min. schon leichte kopfschmerzen irgendwie. könnte aber auch an der technik gelegen haben, weil bei dem film nur so billige pappbrillen bei lagen.


----------



## Wired (3. Januar 2011)

*3D etabliert sich weltweit nur schleppend

*So... nun betrachten "wir" 3D Movies für zu hause mal objektiv.
Die 3D Technik ist grad mal marktreif geworden, nich zuletzt dank Avatar (ein sehr guter Film), und jetzt schauen "wir" auf dafür nötigen TVs / Blu-ray Player und deren Preise...

... hat noch irgendwer fragen!?​


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (3. Januar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> ... die kein "3D" sehen können, weil sie eine zu schwache Tiefenwahrnehmung haben....



Du mein also 99% aller Frauen 

btt... habemir vor anderthalb Jahren nen 47 Zoll Full HD gekauft und werde bestimmt nicht mir so nen ollen 3D TV kaufen! Ausserdem gibt es ja noch die guten alten rot-grün Brillen, mit denen man Avatar in 3D schauen kann, und soooooo ein großer Unerschied kann des doch net sein, oder?


----------



## Windows 7 (3. Januar 2011)

finde ich auch


----------



## fuddles (3. Januar 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> Stand so in der c't



Also doch erfunden 

OT:Schnurer und Münch gehören endlich in Switch


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Du mein also 99% aller Frauen
> 
> btt... habemir vor anderthalb Jahren nen 47 Zoll Full HD gekauft und werde bestimmt nicht mir so nen ollen 3D TV kaufen! Ausserdem gibt es ja noch die guten alten rot-grün Brillen, mit denen man Avatar in 3D schauen kann, und soooooo ein großer Unerschied kann des doch net sein, oder?


Jep, 99% aller Frauen, die du kennst. 

Wenn da nur ein kleiner Unterschied wäre, würde wohl keiner soviel Geld für 3D-Geräte ausgeben, oder?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (4. Januar 2011)

ich persönlich sehe da kaum einen unterschied... der einzige unterschied ist, das aktuelle 3d fernseher die bilder nacheinander und nicht übereinander dastellen.... uiuiui ganz tolle technik...


----------

